# Hollowgram SL crankset or Easton EC 90 crankset



## dimmy123 (May 26, 2009)

Yesterday, I supposed to make an order of the Hollowgram SL crankset and a ceramic Enduro BB for my Supersix at US$833. However, I was surprised to find that there was a special offer for the Easton EC 90 crankset (including ceramic BB) at US$640 (instead of the original US$830). The staff said that Hollowgram is harder and lighter (580g for the whole set including BB), better at transferring the power from the pedal to the wheel but the Easton one (660g for the whole set including BB) can absorb the vibration more effectively due to the carbon nature. If you were me, what would you do? Did anyone use both of these cranksets before? Which one is better ?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## jdeane4 (May 5, 2008)

I would go with the Hollowgram. I just ordered mine on Monday and was told its gonna be April before its even made. Our C-dale rep said they are back ordered that long due to such a high demand. The carbon would dampen the vibration some but you really can't beat the weight and strength of the Hollowgram.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

BB30 frame = BB30 crank.

Get the cannondale...

Starnut


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

dimmy123 said:


> the Easton one (660g for the whole set including BB) can absorb the vibration more effectively due to the carbon nature.


Irrespective of whether or not you even believe carbon fiber can "absorb the vibration more effectively", I would think the crank arms are the _last_ place you would worry about vibration being transferred detrimentally to your body.


----------

